
Façade – we make rainbows - rpastuszak
https://medium.com/@rafal/hello-this-is-fa%C3%A7ade-c20f7087b08d#.sfol5sxh2
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

